# Next step up from SJ



## twistywizard (Sep 3, 2012)

I currently have an Expobar Brewtus and a SJ Doser.

Fancy a change/upgrade from the SJ.

Looking to spend around £500 either used or new. The doser on the SJ frankly does my nut in. So is there anything that would match or exceed the consistency for a home based environment around this mark?

Suggestions? Thoughts?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Do you single dose or stick with the same bean?


----------



## twistywizard (Sep 3, 2012)

Single dose. Never fill a hopper! Weigh out approx amount and then grind till I have desired weight in the PF


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Is the £500 including whatever you can get for the SJ? If not then £750 opens up the doors to some big players


----------



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

Eureka Zenith 65e perhaps? currently £539 new from BB, now the forum deal has ended.

From what I understand of comparisons its more of a sideways step perhaps than up - but is on demand.


----------



## twistywizard (Sep 3, 2012)

Hmm to be honest probably £500 in total. HOWEVER what will £750 get? I did see the Zenith and was interested mainly because of the on demand option.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

750 should get you a mythos with a big of leg work


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I think CC compared the Zenith to the Mazzer Mini in terms of performance in the cup, which wold make it a downward step in that regard. In therms of usability and looks however its a nice step up.

£750 almost puts you in the leagues of S/H Mythos in good nick (good luck finding one), or a Mazzer Major E (again good luck finding one), the Mahlkonig K30 is another option, although I'm not sure on the prices, and CC has just been using a Caedo e37


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

^^ What Jeebsy said ^^

I made the move from SJ to Mythos. A serious leap in what it gives you in the cup.

The best money I've spent on an upgrade to date


----------



## twistywizard (Sep 3, 2012)

Hmm don't mind making a sideward step if it means getting rid of the Doser. However downward not so sure...

K30 for £750 I think is out the question. As you say the other two are options but seem to barely ever pop up. Size is not an issue as I have the space. Seems a bit of a no mans land unless you want an SJ.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Here is a Mythos to keep an eye on









http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Commercial-Eureka-Mythos-On-Demand-Coffee-Bean-Grinder-/221584682170?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item339779ecba


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Dylan said:


> Here is a Mythos to keep an eye on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bournemouth lot again ?

Out of m and s , same as ones on Gumtree thread ?

With the same caveats

The photo never changes on her ad

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=19714


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> Bournemouth lot again ?
> 
> Out of m and s , same as ones on Gumtree thread ?
> 
> ...


Yup, I just realised this and popped in to edit my post to say it was the same one.

I would assume that just about any Mythos sold on ebay would come with the same caveats of possible high usage.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Caveat being - she doesn't use the photo of the machines she sells, and you need to make sure you qualify with her the usage and shot count of the machine your buying , not the one in the "photo"


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> Caveat being - she doesn't use the photo of the machines she sells, and you need to make sure you qualify with her the usage and shot count of the machine your buying , not the one in the "photo"


Ah i see, a good point.


----------



## twistywizard (Sep 3, 2012)

Great thanks guys. Will make a tentative enquiry with her.


----------



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

not pushing the 65e over anything else in particular although I will admit my bias now having had one a couple of months - i would also say there are plenty of people here that have a vastly more varied experienced of other grindres than i do

so that said though I think its worth looking at other views on the 65e to get as rounded a picture on it as you can (or anythign else for that matter), I don;t think it is necessarily a downward step from an SJ - http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?16042-Eureka-Zenith-65E-£499-delivered

ultimately though I reckon it comes down to two things; money and what you are willing to live with. a bit like buying a car, there are always compromises - even a bugatti veyron would be pants/pointless for my daily commute....wish that was th eonly reason I didn;t have one!!!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Sibling Chris said:


> not pushing the 65e over anything else in particular although I will admit my bias now having had one a couple of months - i would also say there are plenty of people here that have a vastly more varied experienced of other grindres than i do
> 
> so that said though I think its worth looking at other views on the 65e to get as rounded a picture on it as you can (or anythign else for that matter), I don;t think it is necessarily a downward step from an SJ - http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?16042-Eureka-Zenith-65E-£499-delivered
> 
> ultimately though I reckon it comes down to two things; money and what you are willing to live with. a bit like buying a car, there are always compromises - even a bugatti veyron would be pants/pointless for my daily commute....wish that was th eonly reason I didn;t have one!!!


Chris, can I ask if you have experience of the Mazzers to compare to? I would like to outline that I do not have any experience of the Zenith, and I am repeating what I believe I remember Dave (CC) saying on another thread, and he is most certainly in the position to have an authoritative opinion one way or the other.

At its price point new the Zenith compares to the Mini E price wise and feature wise, and if I remember rightly then it is in the same league in the cup, so this would be a worthy comparison.

Honestly I could be remembering things incorrectly, and I would never hope to claim that I am an authority of opinion and other may be able to correct me. But without extensive experience the best grinder you have ever owned will always seem like its fantastic to you. A new member just the other day was saying how delighted he was with a modified Dualit for £18.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Burrs and motor in a stock zenith are the same as a stock mini


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Burrs and motor in a stock zenith are the same as a stock mini


Really? I thought that guide davec did said the motors were different


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Really? I thought that guide davec did said the motors were different


Sorry type meant to say aren't


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Dylan said:


> Yup, I just realised this and popped in to edit my post to say it was the same one.
> 
> I would assume that just about any Mythos sold on ebay would come with the same caveats of possible high usage.


Nope not all of them


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Zenith is a better grinder than the mazzer mini.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

coffeechap said:


> Zenith is a better grinder than the mazzer mini.


Am I right in remembering that you said the SJ was a better grinder, or are they in fact on the same level?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Sj and zenith are comparable but sj is a much quicker grinder than the zenith, although the OD sj is a lot more expensive, I like dosered grinders and there are many used sjs available that come in at half the price of a new zenith


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

What about a used Brasilia RR55. It's the only OD I can think of that would cost in and would be a step up.

Apologies if it's been suggested already.

It's a bit of a beast though.


----------



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

Dylan...just answering what you said, I think I was basically saying the same but other way round to you, so no I don't have experience of the SJ. Whilst your opinion of one and mine of the other may be valid, it makes sense for the OP to perhaps not just take our thoughts on face value and some one like Dave or CC who have experience of using both and also other grinders are in my opinion worth noting.....BUT what is right for one person is not always right for all and you pays your money and take your chance (or whatever the phrases is!)


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Sibling Chris said:


> Dylan...just answering what you said, I think I was basically saying the same but other way round to you, so no I don't have experience of the SJ. Whilst your opinion of one and mine of the other may be valid, it makes sense for the OP to perhaps not just take our thoughts on face value and some one like Dave or CC who have experience of using both and also other grinders are in my opinion worth noting.....BUT what is right for one person is not always right for all and you pays your money and take your chance (or whatever the phrases is!)


Absolutely, and it is also the case that in the cup performance is not always the deciding factor. If someone offered me a Zenith or a Major for my kitchen (I have a Major) I would likely take the Zenith. I just dont have a good enough palette, or perhaps I dont have enough skill to discern the difference in the cup.

It looks like I was out with what I was remembering anyway, I'm glad CC clarified.


----------

